#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Onu fiberhome para OLT furukawa

## ManoDW

Ola amigos blz. Hj tenho na minha rede olt overtek e chassis furukawa, ambos Gepon. 

Porem as ONU tao muito caras, queria ver se alguem ja colocou ONU Fiberhome nessas OLT com sucesso.

O preco das ONU Fiberhome tao bem.mais agradavel. Ou outras marcas boas e baratas.

----------


## rafaelbtu

Olá,

Tenho 10 ONU Furukawa para vender, nunca foram usadas, tem interesse?

----------


## brunocemeru

Valor?

----------


## rafaelbtu

360,00 cada

----------


## Super

esta olt furukawa é boa? qual a media de valor dela ?

----------

